# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Mom having issues after hysterectomy

## yeahbuddy289

Hey guys and girls, looking for a little help for my mom. Earlier this year she had a hysterectomy. My mom is a pretty strong woman so I didnt think it affected her at all. Well, the other day we are talking and she breaks down and starts crying and telling me she hasnt been well since her surgery and is all messed up physically, mentally, and emotionally. She said she has been seeing a doctor and has been getting some medication (not sure what) but it isnt helping. I was wondering if anyone here has been through something similar and if you successfully treated it? And if so, how? Or if anyone has any suggestions on things to try or any questions she should be asking her doctor? I feel pretty helpless as I know very little about women hormones and treatment of this kind of thing so any kind of help is appreciated.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

forgot to mention she had her ovaries removed as well.

----------


## Bonaparte

How old is she? What does her doc already have her on? Without that, nobody can give you any advice.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Sorry man probably should have put that info into my original post. She is 49 years old and currently taking Escitalopram and Nortriptyline.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Those are both depression meds. What is your Moms age? I guess I was expecting some form of HRT meds but that depends on her age. How old is she?

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Yes apparently the doctor said it will help with the hormonal issues... She is 49.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

She may just be experiencing menopause. I am guessing since she was close too the age of menopause the opted not to introduce hormone therapy and she is prob experiencing the emotional effects of that.

----------


## Bonaparte

> forgot to mention she had her ovaries removed as well.





> *She may just be experiencing menopause.* I am guessing since she was close too the age of menopause the opted not to introduce hormone therapy and she is prob experiencing the emotional effects of that.


You don't say? lol

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Do you have any suggestions Bonaparte?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> You don't say? lol


LOL i just meant thats what is causing the emotional issues & symptoms but I see the irony in my statement for sure.

----------


## Bonaparte

> LOL i just meant thats what is causing the emotional issues & symptoms but I see the irony in my statement for sure.


I think it's safe to say that the loss of her ovaries (surgically-induced menopause) is entirely responsible for her symptoms. So yeah, she'll need HRT to feel like she did before. 
OP, have her ask her doc for HRT (maybe estrogen and a bit of test).

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Thank you sir... I will tell her to discuss this with her doctor... I think she is getting blood work soon.

----------


## Bonaparte

Any updates?

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Last she told me was she had some blood work done and is seeing a specialist and is being treated. She seems optimistic and slightly better. Ill have to talk to her and find out exactly what she is taking and what her blood work showed.

----------


## Moonjumper

Typically doctors are more well versed on treating female hormone issues but not always. If they took out both ovaries (and even if not with her age being what it is) she will need to be on HRT to feel like herself again. Often a doctor will want a woman to be on nothing for 3+ months following the procedure to ensure everything heals properly. Afterwards though she will likely need an estrogen, testosterone , and progesterone supplementation. She should be able to get shots, pills, or creams to fill those roles. My wife has a hereditary issue that requires her to be on hormones and she takes pills plus uses creams. Within 2 days of not taking them she starts to revert and it isn't pretty. I just need to figure out how to boost her testosterone just a little more still...

Good luck to your mom and encourage her to seek other opinions if she doesn't get a satisfactory answer. There is quite a bit of support out there geared towards women going through these issues.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

Thanks guys... She saw a specialist and had blood work done. Not exactly sure as to what they have her on but she is doing much, much better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Typically doctors are more well versed on treating female hormone issues but not always. If they took out both ovaries (and even if not with her age being what it is) she will need to be on HRT to feel like herself again. Often a doctor will want a woman to be on nothing for 3+ months following the procedure to ensure everything heals properly. Afterwards though she will likely need an estrogen, testosterone, and progesterone supplementation. She should be able to get shots, pills, or creams to fill those roles. My wife has a hereditary issue that requires her to be on hormones and she takes pills plus uses creams. Within 2 days of not taking them she starts to revert and it isn't pretty. I just need to figure out how to boost her testosterone just a little more still... Good luck to your mom and encourage her to seek other opinions if she doesn't get a satisfactory answer. There is quite a bit of support out there geared towards women going through these issues.


 I've read some women including this angel bites take low dose test sub q. TAB is under doctor care. She has documented her supplementation in a thread on this subforum. Should find using search on her user name.

Btw I am still searching for the doctor who understands female hormones. :/. Many fear litigation/ malpractice of cancer due to hrt...sadly

----------


## Moonjumper

> I've read some women including this angel bites take low dose test sub q. TAB is under doctor care. She has documented her supplementation in a thread on this subforum. Should find using search on her user name.
> 
> *Btw I am still searching for the doctor who understands female hormones. :/. Many fear litigation/ malpractice of cancer due to hrt...sadly*


Touche'. Maybe my area is just blessed with doctors that will prescribe estrogens and even low dose testosterone . Doctors that will intelligently do the same with men and test is much more uncommon here.

I'm having difficulty convincing my wife that her test could/should be higher. As it stands her body naturally produces so little that neither testosterone nor estrogen would even show up on her last set of labs (she is only 30.) Doc has her on a couple orals that boost her estrogen but do very little for her testosterone level. She has a secondary cream that has a little test in it but is only supposed to use it every other day and per they label the estrogen content in it is higher than the test. She was deficient enough long enough she has about decided zero sex drive is normal. Sent her a link to an older article from ********* and got a positive response out of her and got her to agree to using a small amount of my script of injectable. Dunno if she will continue though. I'll find the log from TAB and see if I can get her stubborn butt to look at it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tried the cream I'm moving to subq after I see GYN.

----------


## gatornate97

Hope everything is on the right path. 

My wife had a full hysterectomy this past summer at 35. It was extremely tough and we are just now getting past all the hurdles some 8 months later. 

Hopefully the same happens for your family.

----------


## yeahbuddy289

She has been seeing a doctor and has gotten much better. Not sure exactly what they have her on but she is doing great.

----------


## Couchlock

My mother is going through similar issues
See the thread on top of this forum page

----------


## Juced_porkchop

check hormones and then get on hrt , its likely messed up her hormones IMO

----------


## almat

Hi Bonaparte,
I'm going thru the same as his mom after removal of my ovary. No functioning estrogen..progest or test. Menopause endo says for sure. My issue as a BB is I want a remedy that wont make my situation worse. I'm presently in a very bad way . My body looks horrific. Fat places I've never had b4 & mentally a mess. So confused.

----------

